# Not getting quotes!



## ahmedjbh (Aug 30, 2004)

I trawled through the insurence section on this site, looking for the best companies and any tips.

Car -- r33 gtst 1998 NO MODS 

Now i tried, direct line, tesco and elephant -- none even give me a quote.

Im 21, 4 NCD 4 year of full licence no law problems etc never claimed anything.


Elephant said i had to ring up, so i will pursue that.
I used the insurence supermarket from autotrader.co.uk , i got one quote of 2k.


I am aware of the specialist companies, LV dont quote me, im to young, I havent tried A plan yet, 

Is this normal? 


Also i am sure they make these numbers up half the time, i plan tomorow to call similar companies and see if i get the same quote, im sure it will be different.

Judging from what people have been saying, maybe 6 months ago things were ok, now it seems very difficult to get a fair quote or even a quote at all.

Boo hoo.


----------



## GazTheBear (May 17, 2004)

*Tescos*

Hey there mate, have you actually rang tescos???

The only reason I am asking is that I have just got 5 years ncd and they are quoting me 1550 for an R33 GTR Vspec import

By the way I am only 2 years older than you so it cant be that much different??


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Youd best get on the phone to A-Plan


----------



## ahmedjbh (Aug 30, 2004)

i havnt had chance actually m8 to ring tescos back, although i heard from about 3 different people that they dont quote you if your under 25 in a high performance car, so i would keep quiet about your quote m8 


I will try calling from work tomorrow. 1550 quid seems ok, still hurting me to think about though, all that money, and only a peice of paper to show for it. I take it thats 3rd party f+f?


----------



## GazTheBear (May 17, 2004)

*Insurance*

I was speaking to a mate of mine and he was with Tescos when he had a 147 alfa

he just bought a scooby and they said thaat they would not insure him as he was 23, but after he said to the guy why not, after 5 min they gave him it. 

Its strange isnt it.

BTW its a Fully Comp Insurance


----------

